# A passenger rates me under my supervision



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I tell the guy rate me a 5.
He rests his finger on a 1 star and slides it to the right.
Good job, mother****er, but how many times your ****ing finger didn't reach the end of the "strip"?


----------



## sUBERu Outback (Jan 18, 2015)

Why are you telling them to rate you?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Its all in how you say it. I thought of that. A pax was first time user I told them to press the one on the right. And hoped they didn't have deslexia.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

puber said:


> I tell the guy rate me a 5.
> *He rests his finger on a 1 star and slides it to the right.*
> Good job, mother****er, but how many times your ****ing finger didn't reach the end of the "strip"?


I cant help it.....aaaaaaa...HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ubbs (Nov 23, 2015)

I have seen Pax do this also. You don't need to slid your finger just tape the last star. The Pax just doesn't know how it works. The Pax can pull up his email and re-rate you. I helped to that once and it worked.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

Another fine example of why the star system needs to die.

A simple thumbs up or thumbs down button would be ideal. Besides most pax can't even handle 5 buttons when they are sober let alone when they are inebriated.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

sheet... THAT might explain how I get $40 in total tips, ppl shaking my hand,guy asking real phone for private hire next time... & rate for the day? why, 3.71


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

oobaah said:


> I cant help it.....aaaaaaa...HAHAHAHAHAHA


i donnt get it


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

14gIV ... don't worry... U wont


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

lol


----------

